# Wednesday June 27 Need one



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

Headed out of Freeport Wednesday in the 50 to 60 mile range for snapper then will work weeds. If interested PM me or call 832 689-7663 for details.


----------



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

Crew filled. Thanks


----------

